# المنتديات الأردنية > شؤون برلمانية >  القائمة النهائية لأسماء المُرشحين للمجلس النيابي 2010

## هدوء عاصف

القائمة النهائية لأسماء المُرشحين للمجلس النيابي 2010




اعلن رؤساء اللجان المركزية للانتخابات في جميع محافظات المملكة اليوم اسماء المرشحين لمجلس النواب السادس عشر بعد ان اكتسبت طلبات الترشيح الدرجة القطعية واسماء الدوائر الرئيسية والفرعية.

واشارت وزارة الداخلية الى انه عملاً بأحكام الفقرة (د) والبند (2) من الفقرة (ج) من المادة (13) من القانون المؤقت رقم (9) لسنة 2010 قانون الانتخاب لمجلس النواب فانه يحق لأي ناخب الطعن في قبول ترشيح أي من المرشحين في دائرته الانتخابية لدى محكمة الاستئناف المختصة خلال ثلاثة أيام من تاريخ عرض قوائم المرشحين .

وفيما يلي اسماء المرشحين :-





 العاصمة عمان :-

 الدائرة الانتخابية الأولى:- 

*الدائرةالفرعية (1) مقعد مسلم 
1 خليل حسين خليل عطية (ابو حسين) 
2 طالب عبد الحفيظ طالب الحيت 
3 (محمد عصام) سعيد محمد شعبان 
4 محمد سليم محمد صالح 
5 مي عبدالله رباح الشريف 
6 محمود احمد خلف عبداللات 
7 جمال حسين محمد ابو كوش 

*الدائرةالفرعية (2) مقعد مسلم 
1 جعفر مروان سالم العبداللات 
2 سليم جميل حسن احمد (ابو نضال) 
3 احمد فهد حمدان العبداللات 
4 هشام سليم راغب الرفاتي 

* الدائرة الفرعية (3) مقعد مسلم 
1 حسن محمود خالد صافي 
2 الدكتور هايل مفلح فلاح الودعان (الدعجه) 
3 احمد محمود احمد النمروطي 
4 خليل ابراهيم مصطفى زمزم 
5 محمد حسن اسماعيل سلام 
6 سليمان عبد الكريم فلاح العرجان 
7 خليل حسين محمد صافي 

*الدائرة الفرعية (4) مقعد مسلم 
1 المحامي راشد عودة الراشد البرايسة (أبو عوده) 
2 راغب احمد محمود احمد (النبالي) 
3 هشام مصطفى رشيد عياد 
4 المحامي علي ابراهيم مناحي البرايسة 
5 يحيى يوسف عيد البرايسة 
6 "محمد سامي" عبد العزيز محمد حرزالله 
7 بهجت عمر محمد ابو طالب 

*الدائرة الفرعية (5) مقعد مسلم 
1 خليل عجاج سالم الهبارنة 
2 الدكتور سلامة عودة الله سليم الدعجة 
3 سالم عبدالله سليمان الهدبان (ابو خلدون) 
4 المحامي جضعان حمدالله جضعان الهبارنة 
5 جمال جبر فالح الطيباوي 
6 موسى عبد الرحيم عبد الفتاح الفتاش 
7 طلال محمد ارشيد الشريف 
8 احمد محمد احمد الكسواني 
9 عبلة محمود احمد ابو علبة 
10 خالد محمد احمد الرتيمة 
11 حاكم محمد خالد الدعجة (أبو محمد) 
12 المهندس حامد حمدان عبد الرحمن النبابتة 
13 عبد الرحمن حسين محمد العوايشة 

الدائرة الانتخابية الثانية :- 

*الدائرة الفرعية (1) مقعد مسلم 
1 ابراهيم محمد عطية العوراني 
2 محمد احمد سالم الذويب 
3 محمود عبد محمود الخطيب 
4 عاطف محمد حسن العساكرة 

* الدائرة الفرعية(2) مقعد مسلم 
1 محمد سلمي حسان الكوز (أبو رائد) 
2 محمود حماد حمدان سلامة (المحسيري)
3 عادل محمد احمد الخطيب 
4 ابراهيم احمد محمد البراهمية 
5 حسام حمزة محمد حيمور 

* الدائرة الفرعية (3) مقعد مسلم 
1 الدكتور محمد احمد سلامة الحلايقة 
2 موسى عبدالله عبد الحي الوحش (أبو عبدالله) 
3 محمد موسى عبدالله عبيدالله (ابو وائل الفجاري) 
4 الدكتور اسماعيل محمد محمد ابو العلا 
5 محمد فلاح العابد البرايسة 
6 خليل علي صلاح قاسم (أبو علي الشوعاني) 
7 المهندس عبد الستار نمر سليمان ابو حسان 

* الدائرة الفرعية (4) مقعد مسلم 
1 الدكتور عبد المجيد محمد محمود الاقطش 
2 يوسف احمد حسين القرنة 
3 كمال احمد حسن المحيسن 
4 المحامي موسى محمد عوض برخ (العبيات) 
5 المحامي يحيى محمد محمود السعود 
6 ناصر الدين احمد مصطفى ناصر 
7 وليد علي محمود ابو عواد 
8 سالم سلامة محمد العليوي (أبورجا) 
9 احمد محمد احمد عميرة 

* الدائرة الفرعية (5) مقعد مسلم 
1 محمد خليل محمد عشا (الدوايمة) 
2 غازي عوض محمد عليان (ابوسلطان) 
3 احمد خميس حسين القاضي 
4 محمد علي حسن الدعجة 
5 المحامي جمال محمد طاهر سليمان المعلواني 
6 مخلوف محمود احمد مخلوف 



الدائرة الانتخابية الثالثة :- 

*الدائرة الفرعية (1) مقعد مسلم 
1 الدكتور ممدوح صالح حمد العبادي 
2 مجدي فتحي حمدان القاسم 
3 روحي علي عيسى الدعاس (القدومي) 
4 عبد الكريم ابراهيم عبد الحليم زيد الكيلاني 
5 ضرار مصطفى محمود الرفاعي 
6 معزوزة حسن يوسف محيسن (أم فرحان) 

* الدائرة الفرعية (2) مقعد مسلم 
1 خالد رمضان محمد عواد 
2 ريم مضر محمد بدران 
3 نجاتي حياتي حافظ الشخشير 
4 ياسر ذيب عبد الفتاح الجريري 
5 سعد محمد الشيخ سالم الحياصات 
6 الدكتور شاكر يوسف سليمان ابو حطب 
7 الدكتور خليل جميل عارف بركات 
8 خولة ابراهيم نزال العرموطي 
9 بلال خليل داود حباسي 

* الدائرة الفرعية (3) مقعد مسلم 
1 عبد الرحيم فتحي سليم البقاعي 
2 مروان حامد محمود سلطان 
3 المهندس عبدالله عاصم عبدالله غوشة 
4 المحامي اسامة " محمد تيسير" توفيق السعودي 
5 وضاح علي محمود المبيضين 

* الدائرة الفرعية (4) مقعد مسلم 
1 محمد عبد الهادي محمد البستنجي 
2 المهندس عبد الكريم احمد عبد الكريم شبانة التميمي 
3 نائل احمد عيسى مراد (أبو راكان) 
4 احمد محمد علي الصفدي (أبو زيد) 
5 الدكتور كامل " محمد امين" عبد الحميد القيسي 
6 نشأت ياسين محيميد الرواشدة 
7 محمد حسن علي العساف (الديري) 

* الدائرة الفرعية (5) مقعد مسيحي 
1 غازي فريد بديوي المشربش 
2 طارق سامي حنا خوري 
3 يعرب فيليب جبرائيل العنابي 
4 عودة بطرس عودة قواس 
5 الدكتور رجائي موسى سعد نفاع 
6 بشارة خضر الياس بقلة 
7 هيلانة ابراهيم الياس اسمر (أم جميل)


الدائرة الانتخابية الرابعة :- 

* الدائرة الفرعية (1) مقعد مسلم 
1 نضال برجس شاهر الحديد 
2 نوف عارف طراد الحديد (أم صالح) 
3 عبد الرؤوف سلامة عبد الرحيم البصال 
4 احمد ابراهيم سلامة الهميسات 
5 حمود محمد السلامة الحنيطي 
6 نايف ابراهيم سالم ابو محفوظ 

* الدائرة الفرعية (2) مقعد مسلم 
1 نبيلة طالب محمد الصلاحات 
2 المحامي طايل محمد عساف الرقاد 
3 الدكتور خلف عبد الكريم سالم الرقاد 
4 خالد فارس محمد ابو عزة 
5 يوسف خليل احمد عمرو 
6 احمد محمد عيادة الكردي 
7 صلاح الدين عبدالله محمد صبرة 
8 عطالله وراد عبد الرحمن ابو محفوظ 
9 ابراهيم عبدالله ابراهيم الزيادي 

* الدائرة الفرعية (3) مقعد مسلم 
1 حمد صالح العبدالله ابو زيد 
2 احمد فلاح بصير المليفي 
3 امغير عبدالله مغير الهملان 



الدائرة الانتخابية الخامسة :- 

*الدائرة الفرعية (1) مقعد مسلم 
1 المهندس يوسف عبد حسين ابو سمرة 
2 الدكتور محمد عبدالله الحمد ابو هديب 
3 المهندس محمد عبد الكريم العواد العنيزات المهداوي 
4 الدكتورة ماهرة فؤاد مضحي جويحان 
5 المحامي هشام علام عبد الرحمن خليفة 
6 المحامي جمال نهار محمد العدوان 
7 المحامي صالح مفلح فالح اللوزي 

* الدائرة الفرعية (2) مقعد مسلم 
1 فوز مصطفى عمر يونس (أم رؤوف) 
2 عمر سلامة فالح اللوزي 
3 الدكتور صالح عبد الكريم علي وريكات العدوان 
4 احمد يوسف محمد العدوان (أبو يوسف) 
5 طلحة احمد سلامة العساف 
6 الدكتور زياد محمد حمدان الحجاج 

* الدائرة الفرعية (3) المقعد شركس/ شيشان 
1 صالح محمد صالح جلوق 
2 خالد "محمد سعيد" امين شقمان 
3 تامر شاهر "سيد محمد " بينو 
4 بدر الدين عز الدين موسى بينو 



الدائرة الانتخابية السادسة :- 

*الدائرة الفرعية (1ِ) مقعد مسلم 
1 المهندس ابراهيم محمد محمود المهيرات 
2 عبدالرحمن فخري عبدالرحمن العلاونة 
3 زهدي عبدالرزاق حسن امين 
4 فواز عودة عبد النبي النهار (المناصير) 
5 حسين غازي منير الرفاعي 
6 نصار حسن سالم القيسي 
7 نها سليمان محمد النسور 
8 ابتسام سلامة احمد ابو زيتون 
9 المهندس رائد مخلد عنيزان المغاربة 

* الدائرة الفرعية (2) مقعد مسلم 
1 سالم منسي سالم المناصير 
2 لطفي محمود محمد حسنين (الديرباني) 
3 محمد داوود الطلب المهيرات (العبادي) 
4 الدكتور نعمان شاكر علي الهمشري 
5 المحامي محمد حسين مناور الحرايزة 
6 جودت حربي عارف مرقة 

* الدائرة الفرعية (3) مقعد شركس / شيشان 
1 منير حسني شوماف صوبر (أبو أنزور) 
2 حسن احمد الحاج موسى نباص 



الدائرة الانتخابية السابعة :- 

*دائرة فرعية واحدة :-مقعد مسلم 
1 عدنان خلف حامد السواعير (العجارمه) 
2 محمود حسن محمد السواعير(العجارمه) 
3 احمد حسن صالح الحمود 
4 عبد يوسف عبد الثوابية (أبو طارق) 
5 نعايم سلامة يوسف العيادات (العجارمة) 
6 الدكتور انور عيسى عيد العيادة (العجارمة) 
7 يوسف عبد الحافظ نايف الشهوان 





دائرة بدو الوسط :- 

*الدائرة الفرعية (1) مقعد مسلم 
1 فارس محمد فهيد البخيت (الفايز) 
2 المحامي سليمان حويلة عيد الزبن 
3 كريم حماد سالم السحيم 
4 فيصل عاكف مثقال الفايز (أبو غيث) 
5 زيد صبيح ذوقان الزيدان 
6 نوفة قطيفان ارشيد الفايز 
7 محمد فيحان شاهر الفايز 
8 محمد حمود فليح المحارب 

* الدائرة الفرعية (2) مقعد مسلم 
1 مجحم حديثة علي الخريشه 
2 صالح راضي مفلح الجبور 
3 غازي عيد عقل الجبور (أبو يزيد) 
4 سليمان إشتيوي سلام الجبور 
5 نايف منور تركي الزبن 
6 ضيا سليم مفلح الحماد 
7 نايفة فرحان محمد الشرعة 
8 هند حاكم سلطان الفايز (أم صخر) 

* الدائرة الفرعية (3) مقعد مسلم 
1 حسين سالم ذوقان قبلان (الحماد) 
2 عوض نهار دواس الجريان 
3 الدكتور محمد كنوش علوان الشرعة 
4 الشايش نايف حديثة الخريشه (أبو نايف) 
5 غازي الدبوبي جراد ابو جنيب الفايز 
6 تيسير نهار خطار السليم 
7 فرج فنخير سالم الجبور 
8 عويد فالح عليوي الشرعة 





محافظة اربد :- 

الدائرة الانتخابية الاولى :- 

*الدائرة الفرعية (1) مقعد مسلم 
1 خلود اسماعيل احمد غرير. 
2 سامي محمد احمد بدارنة " سامي الصالح " 
3 الدكتور طي راجي صالح حتاملة 
4 عماد حسن مصطفى النداف 
5 المحامي عبدالله مصطفى محمد غرايبة (ابو أشرف) 
6 عبد الكريم احمد مصطفى ابو الهيجاء ( أبو معاذ) 
7 الدكتور نضال محمود احمد الطعاني 

* الدائرة الفرعية (2) مقعد مسلم 
1 محمود حسين رجا عبابنة (ابونهاد) 
2 سعيد محمود محمد جرادات 
3 محمد خالد محمود الردايدة (ابوخالد الردايدة) 
4 يونس احمد حميدان الجمرة أبو ماهر) 
5 شكري رفاعي ابراهيم المراشدة (ابو فراس) 

* الدائرة الفرعية (3) مقعد مسلم 
1 رسمي خضر محمد الملاح 
2 عبد الناصر محمود عقيل بني هاني (أبوجمال) 
3 عودة محمد عبد المجيد عثمان (كلش) 
4 الدكتور احمد عبد الرحيم ابراهيم الشناق (أبو علاء) 

* الدائرة الفرعية (4) مقعد مسلم 
1 نمر فايز نايف محافظة 
2 الدكتور " محمد تيسير" علي الزيناتي الزيناتي 
3 الدكتور احمد عبد الفتاح احمد قنو (السبايبه) 
4 المهندس عصام رجا سليمان قبلان 
5 الدكتور محمود عبد الرحمن هزاع الكوفحي (أبورعد) 
6 حزامة قاسم محمد محافظة (حزام) 
7 الشيخ عبد الرحيم عبدالله سليمان الجمال 
8 بشير محمود البشير الغزاوي (ابو محمود) 
9 احمد موسى احمد ابو سالم (ابو رعد) 
10 المهندس فايز محمد باير بدارنة 
11 محمد يوسف عوض الهزايمة (الباشا أبو يوسف) 
12 زيد حسن محمد شقيرات (أبومعاذ) 
13 ثروت محمد عبدالله الحيلواني (الحلواني) 
14 منال علي عيسى ابراهيم (أم فراس) 
15 خولة علي عبدالله بني هاني (أم سهل) 
16 قيس مفلح سعد البطاينة 

* الدائرة الفرعية (5) مقعد مسلم 
1 هزاع فالح الاحمد العليان (الحموري) 
2 فراس احمد عارف الروسان 
3 سمير عقل سليم عويس 
4 رائد كمال سالم حجازي 
5 الدكتور حميد نايف احمد بطاينة (أبومظفر) 



الدائرة الانتخابية الثانية :- 

* الدائرة الفرعية (1) مقعد مسلم 
1 الدكتور حسني محمد فندي الشياب (أبوفندي) 
2 ابراهيم محمد الحمد الدويري 
3 سامي علي محمد خصاونة 

* الدائرة الفرعية (2) مقعد مسلم 
1 اسماعيل سليمان محمود السعدي 
2 الدكتور فكري عايض سليمان الدويري 
3 حسين ضامن محمد شطناوي 
4 فداء محمد احمد احمد 
5 ماهر محمد علي الصمادي 
6 احمد محمود قبيل الشياب (أبوعاصم) 
7 حمد عبدالله قاسم الشوح (أبو غالب) 
8 المحامي عبدالرحمن سليمان رضوان الصقر 
9 الدكتور عدنان احمد حامد الصمادي الملقب (الشيخ عدنان) 
10 الدكتور عبد المهدي "محمد سعيد" احمد العجلوني 
11 صالح فوزي مرجان درويش 
12 محمود صالح ناصر خصاونة 
13 عدنان عواد احمد حتاملة (الطيار) 
14 معاذ يوسف عارف خصاونة 
15 بسام قاسم موسى العيسى 
16 الدكتور عاطف محمد سعيد حسن الشياب (أبو ميار) 
17 احمد محمد رشيد الابراهيم (أبو ليث) 

* الدائرة الفرعية (3) مقعد مسيحي 
1 مازن فايز سليمان النمري (أبوعمر) 
2 راجي نور السعد حداد 
3 جميل ثلجي فريح النمري 
4 مازن سعيد ابراهيم مرجي 
5 الدكتور مروان رزق الله عيسى حداد 



الدائرة الانتخابية الثالثة :- 

* دائرة فرعية واحدة / مقعد مسلم 
1 الدكتور مفلح فيصل مفلح الجراح 
2 الدكتور زياد احمد مجلي ابو شريعة 
3 الدكتور عصر ابراهيم محمود الشرمان (ابو مجاهد) 
4 احمد عمر سالم الشرمان (ابو نادر) 
5 احمد موسى احمد العواد (الجوارنة) 
6 الدكتور بسام عبد الكريم أحمد عبد الغني (العمري) 
7 نهلا خلف محمد الجراح 
8 الدكتور علي سالم حسني الشرمان 
9 ثاني ثاني محمد الجراح (ابو مؤيد) 



الدائرة الانتخابية الرابعة :- 

* الدائرة الفرعية (1) مقعد مسلم 
1 فواز محمود مفلح الزعبي الرابعة 
2 الدكتور محمد احمد محسن ذيابات 
3 تيسير احمد حسين الزعبي (تيسير المرشد) 

* الدائرة الفرعية (2) مقعد مسلم 
1 هاشم محمد الطالب الشبول (ابوحازم) 
2 المهندس خالد اسماعيل محمد الشبول (ابو اسماعيل) 
3 الشيخ جهاد محمد علي جراروة (ابو مالك) 
4 محمد حسين عايد حجازي (أبو أمجد) 
5 الدكتور فيصل زيد فواز الزعبي (أبو رعد) 
6 الدكتور احمد يوسف اعويد الشقران (أبو يزن) 
7 الدكتور احمد قاسم محمد بني ملحم (أبو سيف) 
8 المهندس بسام عبد الرحمن نهار درابسة (أبو ناطق) 
9 خالد راشد سلامة الصقار (أبو عقاب) 
10 عدنان عبد الكريم فضل الداود الزعبي 



الدائرة الانتخابية الخامسة :- 

* الدائرة الفرعية (1) مقعد مسلم 
1 خولة ابراهيم فارع الحاج (أم محمد) 
2 سوزان عليان قويدر عودات 
3 عبدالله محمود عبد المجيد مقدادي (أبو أحمد) 
4 علي محمد سالم الكيلاني (علي البدره الملكاوي) 
5 ناريمان زهير احمد الروسان (أم ياسمين) 
6 احمد قاسم محمد الرقيبات (ابو جاسر) 
7 المحامي مامون عمر يوسف الملكاوي (أبو جابر) 

* الدائرة الانتخابية (2) مقعد مسلم 
1 ياسر سعد عرسان حمادنة (أبو أحمد العقرباوي) 
2 الدكتور خلدون محسن علي عبيدات (أبو أشرف) 
3 يحيى حسين محمد عبيدات (يحيى باشا) 
4 الدكتور وليد يوسف محمد الزعبي (أبو محمد) 
5 المهندس احمد فلاح حسين عبيدات (أبو مهند) 
6 المهندس راتب قاسم افريج الرواشدة (أبو احمد) 
7 الدكتور احمد زعبي العبد الرحمن المحمود (الدكتور أحمد الزعبي) 
8 نجم الدين محمود رشيد الطوالبة 
9 احمد زايد محمد ملكاوي (أبو راكان) 
10 امجد محمد سلامة عبيدات (ابو طارق) 
11 عبدالله قاسم محمد عبيدات (أبو أمجد) 
12 احمد علي احمد الرفاعي (أحمد النوتي) 
13 الدكتور نضال حسين محمد عبيدات (العزام) 
14 ابراهيم عطوة عطية فياض (أبو إسلام) 



الدائرة الانتخابية السادسة :- 

* دائرة فرعية واحدة/ مقعد مسلم 
1 بلال احمد موسى داود 
2 المحامي حاتم عبدالكريم بني حمد (أبو شجاع) 
3 المحامي عدنان محمد صالح الخشاشنة 
4 بلال هشام عيسى عبد الحافظ الحجاوي (أبو هشام) 
5 المهندس محمود فلاح موسى ربابعة 
6 ياسين عبد النعيم محمد بني ياسين (أبو صخر) 
7 عماد جبر عبدالله بني يونس (الشيخ عماد الجبر) 
8 الدكتور محمد علي الظاهر مقدادي 
9 الدكتور بلال محمد صالح سليمان بني حمد (ابو صلاح) 
10 عبدالكريم محمد ونس الشريدة الملقب (الدكتور الشريده-أبويزن) 
11 ماهر علي محمد العمايرة (أبو أسامه) 
12 سليمان محمد سليمان العمايرة (أبو صدقي) 
13 المحامي اسماعيل صادق عبدالله ربابعة 
14 الدكتور زياد فلاح الكليب الشريدة (أبو أمير) 
15 الدكتور احمد قاسم احسين بني دومي (أبو وائل) 
16 علي خليل راشد بني عيسى (أبو خالد) 
17 سامح عبد الكريم محمود ابو شنب 
18 المحامي بلال عبد القادر احمد بني مفرج (أبو ريان) 
19 يونس راشد خليل بني عيسى (أبو خلدون) 
20 محمد احمد عبد الرحمن الخطاطبة (محمد يعقوب) 
21 ايمن محمود محمد حميدات (لحميدات) 



الدائرة الانتخابية السابعة :- 

*دائرة فرعية واحدة/ مقعد مسلم 
1 غصاب مفلح محمد ثليجة (أبو سامر) 
2 فاطمة علي ضيف الله ابو عبطة 
3 ناجي خلف ناجي النواجي (ناجي النواجي) 
4 مجحم حمد حسين الصقور ابو مديرس (أبو حمد) 
5 خالد محمود محمد البكار (النميش البشتاوي) 



الدائرة الانتخابية الثامنة :- 

*دائرة فرعية واحدة/ مقعد مسلم 
1 "محمد امين" موسى محمد الشرع (أبو مجاهد) 
2 امجد لطفي ناجي القرعان 
3 شرف فرج محمد هياجنة 
4 سميح علي خالد العظم (أبو جهاد) 
5 محمد محمود خليل هياجنة (أبو أنس) 
6 عاكف نايل الحاج محمد المقبل (المقابله) 
7 احمد يوسف احمد علاونة (أبو يوسف) 
8 محمد فرحان صالح علاونة (أبو أنس) 
9 موسى سالم علي خضير (أبو عماد) 



الدائرة الانتخابية التاسعة :- 

*دائرة فرعية واحدة/ مقعد مسلم 
1 الدكتور هاشم محمد علي المطارنة 
2 نايف محمود العثمان عمري (أبو محمود) 
3 نايل موسى احمد ابو الفول (أبوعلاء) 
4 الشيخ محمد ابراهيم ناجي العزام (أبو الليث) 
5 مصطفى موسى نهار الرواشدة (أبو هاني) 
6 جهاد فوزي احمد الوديان (أبو محمد) 
7 الدكتور محمود محسن فالح مهيدات (أبو نزار) 
8 احمد صايل العقاب العزام (أبو رعد) 
9 محمد حسن علي العيسى (أبو مهيد مهيدات)






محافظة البلقاء :- 



الدائرة الانتخابية الاولى :- 

* الدائرة الفرعية (1) مقعد مسلم 
1 د.عبد الله عبد الكريم الحمدان النسور(ابو زهير) 
2 سهام سليمان احمد بزبز الحياري (ام عبدالله) 
3 المحامي سامي علي عبدالله النسور (أبو يزن) 
4 سهيرة علي عباس الرماضنة (ام معتز معادات) (شهيرة العبادي) 
5 هدى محمد عبد الحميد ابو رمان 

* الدائرة الفرعية (2ِ) مقعد مسلم 
1 مصطفى سليمان فلاح شنيكات 
2 تيسير حامد طاهرالشنيكات (ابو يحيى) 
3 هاشم احمد مطلق الدباس (ابو أنور) 
4 حسام الدين سالم احمد ابو رمان 
5 محمد سليم يعقوب العواملة (ابو سليم) 
6 احمد محمود المفلح الرحاحلة (ابو المعتز) 
7 جهاد نورس خالد خريسات (القماز) 
8 سليمان علي محمد غنيمات 
9 الدكتور منذر علي الحوارات العبادي (ابو علي) 
10 غازي محمود أحمد السعايده العبادي (أبوليث) 

* الدائرة الفرعية (3) مقعد مسلم 
1 ياسين عايد الحاج فاضل الزعبي 
2 ايمان عبد الفتاح عودة العلي الحياري (ام صلاح) (ام قشعم) 
3 اسماعيل يوسف كايد العواملة (أبو كايد) (عاطف) 
4 خالد عبد الرزاق موسى بزبز الحياري (أبو حديثه) 

* الدائرة الفرعية (4) مقعد مسلم 
1 محمود عواد اسماعيل الخرابشة 
2 احمد عبد المحسن ابراهيم الخياط (ابو سلطان) 
3 عبدالكريم جميل عبد الرحمن الفاعوري (ابو جميل) 
4 سعد حمداللة سلامة الخرابشة ( ابو انس) 
5 سمير عبد الرحمن احمد الدبابسة(ابو ماجد) 
6 خلود رجب سويلم ابو طالب (ام وسيم) 

* الدائرة الفرعية (5) مقعد مسلم 
1 بسام محمد احمد الخليفة (المناصير) 
2 وفاء احمد عبد العزيز العواملة(ام اشرف قطيشات) 
3 محمد فلاح فاضي العلوان (ابو عمران العبادي/الباشا) 
4 معتصم عبد الكريم حيدر العواملة 

* الدائرة الفرعية (6) مقعد مسيحي 
1 فرح عيسى خليل قاقيش (ابو حازم) 
2 فارس جبرائيل عقلة تادرس (أبو كريم) 
3 رمزي سعيد نعمان حداد 
4 بسام سليمان ضيف الله مخامرة 
5 راتب نجيب سليم دبابنة (ابو رامي دبابنة) 
6 وفاء يعقوب توفيق الصفدي 
7 رجائي سالم الياس شماس (ام اياد نفاع) 
8 جمال عيسى جريس قموه(ابو عيسى) 
9 المحامية منى فؤاد رفائيل مخامرة 

* الدائرة الفرعية (7) مقعد مسيحي 
1 ضرار قيصر عطالله الداود (ابو حمزه/ابن قيصر) 
2 فخري اسكندر حنا الداوود (ابو عمر/الباشا اسكندر) 
3 جريس فارس جريس صويص(ابو قصي) 



الدائرة الانتخابية الثانية :- 

* دائرة فرعية واحدة/ مقعد مسلم 
1 الحاج محمود احمد السعود العدوان(ابو احمد) 
2 الدكتور محمد نوفان السعود العدوان(ابو اسامه) 
3 المحامي حمدي صالح الجريري 
4 صالح محمد جاد الله الجعارات(ابو فراس) 
5 عزيز حسن عيد الصبحيين 
6 عباس عبد الحميد العلي العدوان 
7 علي صالح عبدالله العدوان 
8 شادي علي بركات العدوان (ابو بركات) 
9 جمانه محمد محمود سعادة(ام ضياء) 



الدائرة الانتخابية الثالثة :- 

* دائرة فرعية واحدة/ مقعد مسلم 
1 ناجح عبد الحمدان الديات (ابو عدي) 
2 سالم عبد الحميد فلاح ابو العماش (ابو اسامه) 
3 آمنة سليمان عبدالله الغراغير (ام امجد آمنة الفضيل) 
4 عبد الكريم احميد صليح ابو اصليح (السطري) 
5 جمال محمد الاحمد المصالحه(ابو انس) 
6 سبتية سليمان عبد الله العلاقمة(سبته) 
7 طلال عبد محمد سعيد الفاعور(ابو العبد) 
8 تحسين عقل يوسف الصلاحات (ابو حسام) 
9 علي سليمان محمد الشطي(ابو سليمان) 
10 يوسف محمود ابراهيم جود الحق 
11 نصرة هاني عبد المحسن(ام بشار المشاهره) 



الدائرة الانتخابية الرابعة :- 

·        دائرة فرعية واحدة/ مقعد مسلم 
1 عدنان حسن محمد الأسمر(ابو غالب) 
2 مصطفى رمضان عبد القادر ياغي (ابو وسيم) 
3 جمال محمود حسن براش 
4 سالم محمود احمد الشطرات (ابو اشرف سالم ابو لاوي) 
5 وداد محمد جمعة حماد صالح(ام احمد الحموري) 
6 رجاء عبد المعطي عبد الرحمن الدرباشي 
7 عبد الله جبران محمد النويرات 
8 نعمان بدر عبدالله صبح 
9 محمد عبدالله محمد النصيرات (ابو تيمور) 
10 المحامية مريم حسين سمور المساعيد 
11 محمود عبدالله حسن اسريوه 
12 شهيره حسان مسلم المشايخ 
13 نضال ابراهيم ذيب ثلجي (ابو ضياء) 
14 عارف خليل محمد ابو عيد 
15 محمد عبد الفتاح محمود مسعد(ابو بلال) 





محافظة الكرك :- 

الدائرة الانتخابية الاولى :- 

* الدائرة الفرعية (1) مقعد مسلم 
1 خلدون طه ابراهيم المحادين 
2 زهير محمود عودة الشرفاء 
3 عبد الجليل محمود عبد النبي المعايطة 
4 تغريد حمد صالح الشمايلة (أم أشرف) 
5 محمد قاسم حسن المعايطة 
6 المحامي طلال حامد قاسم المعايطة 
7 علي عبد الحميد سليمان الكركي 
8 خلود سليمان سالم المراحلة(ام صدام) 
9 رياض كامل محمد الشمايلة 
10 فايزة احمد اسماعيل المبيضين 

* الدائرة الفرعية (2) مقعد مسلم 
1 عيسى عثمان خليل المبيضين 
2 تغريد محمد خلف المعايطة 
3 خالد عبد الرزاق عبد القادر الجعافرة 
4 حسين حمود سعيد الضمور 
5 حسام نصار خلف المحادين 
6 د.نايف عبد الحافظ عبدالمعطي الصعوب 
7 خالد احمد عيد الضمور 
8 عصام نايل نايف المجالي 
9 قاسم يوسف سليمان الضمور 
10 طه دميثان عبد الصمد الذنيبات 
11 رزق علي عطالله المعايطة 
12 د.عبد القادرمحمود مبارك العساسفة الحباشنة 

* الدائرة الفرعية (3) مقعد مسيحي 
1 عبدالله غانم سليمان الزريقات 
2 د.فايز غانم طحيمر الحوراني 
3 معين جريس اسحق البقاعين 
4 د.نضال اديب سالم المسنات



الدائرة الانتخابية الثانية :- 

* الدائرة الفرعية (1) مقعد مسلم 
1 ايمن هزاع بركات المجالي 
2 فاروق مشهور فايز المجالي 
3 تركي سلامة منور الضرابعة الحمايدة 
4 د.عبدالله ابراهيم اسماعيل المجالي 
5 فاتك فارس نايف المجالي 
6 عبدالإله راجي جروان المجالي 
7 ثروت سلامة محمد العمرو 
8 هدى مصطفى محمد العقاربة 
9 هنية جميل علي الثبيتات العمرو 

* الدائرة الفرعية (2) مقعد مسيحي 
1 جريس جميل جريس الحجازين 
2 سيناء بشارة يوسف الحجازين 
3 شيرين هاني سليمان حجازين 
4 د.سمير يوسف عايد حجازين 
5 حربي بشارة نايف الحجازين 
6 توفيق صالح حنا الحجازين 
7 د.طلال سابا صالح العكشه 
8 موسى حنا عايد الحجازين(كايد ابو حنا) 
9 وسام عايد عواد الحجازين(اسامه) 
10 د.راند ابراهيم خلف الحجازين 
11 ميشيل عيادة يوسف حجازين 



الدائرة الانتخابية الثالثة :- 

* الدائرة الفرعية (1) مقعد مسلم 
1 د.احمد عبد الكريم موسى الصرايرة 
2 ناصر نزال محمد الصرايرة 
3 صالح موسى محسن الصرايرة 
4 سالم فرحان سالم النوايسة 
5 فيصل مزعل عبد الرحمن الخرشه 
6 محمود خلف حمد النعيمات/العواسا 
7 عواطف عبد الرحمن حامد النوايسة 
8 عبد السلام ناجي سالم المرازقه 
9 اسمهان سالم عبد الرحيم المواجدة (أم بهاء) 

* الدائرة الفرعية (2) مقعد مسلم 
1 م.عاطف يوسف صالح الطراونة 
2 جمانة سليم ابراهيم الطراونة 
3 مدالله علي اشتيان الطراونة 
4 محمود ابراهيم محمود الطراونة 
5 م.محمود داود محمد الطراونة 
6 د.صباح عوض عبد النوايسة 
7 نصار رجا خليل الصرايرة 



الدائرة الانخابية الرابعة :- 

* دائرة فرعية واحدة/ مقعد مسلم 
1 محمد عبدربه حميد الدغيمات 
2 خلف سويلم خلف الهويمل 
3 ابتسام سليمان احمد الحشوش 
4 جمعة عيد صلاح الشعار (أبو سمير) 
5 محمود عبد اللطيف ذيبان الهويمل 
6 محمد بريكان صلاح الخنازرة 
7 د.سالم سعد سعدالله الخطبا 
8 صباح سهو فريج الشعار 
9 محمد سلمان سليمان البوات 
10 جميل سالم سلامة الحشوش 
11 د.عواد اطليق مطلق الخليفات 
12 سلمان محمد اسماعيل الحشوش 
13 فضل شتيان محارب المحافظة 
14 مفلح فلاح ياسين العشيبات 



الدائرة الانتخابية الخامسة :- 

* دائرة فرعية واحدة/ مقعد مسلم 
1 زهير محمود احمد الرواشدة 
2 نهار عبد الكريم عبد الهادي الضلاعين 
3 شريف توفيق حمد الرواشده 
4 عبدالله سالم سليمان الكساسبة 
5 كامل سلمان حسن القراله(جمال) 
6 د. فؤاد ياسين سلم الجوازنة 
7 صبري صلاح عبد النبي الغصاونة"الرواشده" (ابو طراد) 
8 د. سالم مسلم محمود المطارنة 
9 فتحي عبد الكريم سفهان الرواشده 
10 جبريل اعبيد سلامة الطلالعة القرالة 
11 عبد السلام اخليفة سليم الشواورة 
12 احمد سلامة العبد القرالة 
13 د.وحيد رثعان محمد الختاتنة 
14 حسين يوسف غانم الكساسبة 
15 طاهر عيسى جعفر القرالة 
16 محمد سلمان عبد النبي القرالة 
17 د.محمود يحيى سلمان الحلالمة 
18 فاروق عبد الحميد عطاالله القرالة 
19 شريف حسن عفنان المطارنة 



الدائرة الانتخابية السادسة :- 

* دائرة فرعية واحدة/ مقعد مسلم 
1 امين عبد الحافظ عبد المنعم المعاقبة 
2 نايف عبد السلام مسلم الليمون 
3 حمدية نواف فارس القويدر 
4 فايزة نصري حمد الخمايسة 
5 محمد احمد فارس الحمايدة 
6 نايف عبد الجليل عبد الحميد الحمايدة 
7 حامد عبد الفتاح خلف اللصاصمة 
8 سعاد عادل عودةالفتينات 
9 المحامي عاكف محمد سويلم اللصاصمة 
10 ليلى حمد احمد الشقور(حمامة) 
11 ثلجي عطية علي الحمايدة 
12 د.رعد منصور عبد الغني بن طريف 






محافظة معان :- 



الدائرة الانتخابية الاولى :- 

* الدائرة الفرعية (1) مقعد مسلم 
1 خالد زاهر العبد الفناطسة 
2 محمد ابراهيم ابو العنطز 
3 هيثم سالم علي ابو هلالة 
4 المهندس محمد عبدالله عيد ابو طويلة 
5 المحامية سمر عبدالقادر صالح عساف 
6 الدكتورة نوال ابراهيم كريشان 

* الدائرة الفرعية (2) مقعد مسلم 
1 الدكتور حسن محمد الشلبي ال خطاب 
2 الدكتور محمد شاكر ابو عودة ال خطاب 
3 الدكتور عبدالله عودة عبدالله دويرج البزايعة 
4 شاهر شحادة احمد طبيري كريشان 
5 شحادة عبد الحي الحاج حسين ابو هلالة 



الدائرة الانتخابية الثانية :- 

* دائرة فرعية واحدة/ مقعد مسلم 
1 طلال محمد عبدالله البدور 
2 عبد الرحمن خالد محمد الطورة 
3 بسمة علي مطلق الهباهبة 
4 خالد هارون مزيد الطورة 
5 احمد ابديوي علي الرفايعة 
6 هنا محمد عودة الهباهبة 
7 وصفي علي سليمان الرواشدة 


* الدائرة الانتخابية الثالثة :- 

* دائرة فرعية واحدة/ مقعد مسلم 
1 سامي احمد اسماعيل الحسنات 
2 رجا موسى خليل الخليفات 
3 اسماء احمد سليمان الرواضية 
4 محمود هارون عبدالله الشماسين 
5 جهاد محمود محمد المشاعلة 





دائرة بدو الجنوب :- 

*الدائرة الفرعية (1) مقعد مسلم 
1 الدكتور عبدالله هارون سحيمان الجازي 
2 المحامي عواد محمد الزوايدة 
3 عودة سالم عودة النجادات 

* الدائرة الفرعية (2) مقعد مسلم 
1 محمد قاسم سليمان المراعية 
2 سليمان صالح موسى النعيمات 
3 احمد محمد عودة السعيديين 
4 حسين خلف صباح ابو نوير 
5 امين عودة هديرس المزايدة بني عطية 
6 صباح فالح سليمان ابو ضحية النعيمات 
7 علي محمد بخيت المسامرة بني عطية 
8 سند حماد علي النعيمات 

* الدائرة الفرعية (3) مقعد مسلم 
1 حمد بشير محمد السعود الحجايا 
2 عبد الكريم عفاش فرحان الجازي 
3 ناجح فياض سماح الدمانيه 
4 سلطان فيصل حمد الجازي 
5 احمد علي محمد ابو خليل الاحيوات







محافظة الزرقاء :- 



الدائرة الانتخابية الاولى :- 

* الدائرة الفرعية (1) مقعد مسلم 
1 حسن سعيد يوسف صفيره 
2 مصطفى امين سليم النوش 
3 محمد حسني علي الصفدي 
4 مريم ناصر مفلح العموش 
5 عبد الهادي محمد مفلح العموش 
6 سمير عبدالله مصطفى عبد الحافظ 
7 رولا امين عيسى جمعة 
8 نهى عبدالله محمد مقدادي 
9 عماد محمد سعيد صبري العتيبي 

* الدائرة الفرعية (2) مقعد مسلم 
1 محمد موسى هلال الغويري 
2 صالح عبد الكريم عبد العزيز قشطة 
3 خليل نظمي علي القاضي 
4 سلامة عطالله منيزل الغويري 
5 كوثر يوسف ابراهيم الخلفات 
6 نعمان علي عمر ابو خيزران الدراغمة 
7 جمال بشير عوض الفقه 

* الدائرة الفرعية (3) مقعد مسلم 
1 محمد عبدالله مسلم العرافين الأولى 
2 اكريم سليم عواد العوضات 
3 جمال محمد شفيق الشيخ عوض التميمي 
4 يوسف حسن محمود ابو هويدي 
5 محمد رجا محمود الشوملي 
6 ضيف الله حمود فليح القلاب 
7 عادل عودة محمود ابو محفوظ 
8 خيرالله حسين محمود طه 
9 عادل ابراهيم موسى ابو جامع 
10 فاطمة اسماعيل محمد قصاد 
11 ذوقان عبد الكريم عواد الشديفات 

* الدائرة الفرعية (4) مقعد شركس/ شيشان 
1 مرزا قاسم بولاد مرزا بولاد 
2 محمد طه يسع ارسلان 

* الدائرة الفرعية (5) مقعد مسيحي 
1 هايل فريح جريس عياش 
2 بسام سلامة موسى الحدادين 
3 سلطي ابراهيم سليم خليفات 
4 طارق تيسير سليمان عازر 
5 رياض سليمان حنا الرياضي 
6 محمد يوسف عودة القسوس 



الدائرة الانتخابية الثانية :- 

* الدائرة الفرعية (1) مقعد مسلم 
1 عبدالله حميد سليمان الغويري 
2 حمود ابراهيم احمد الزواهرة 
3 محمد زياد يوسف دار عواد 
4 فاطمة محمد مفلح الخلايلة 
5 موسى بركات سعود الزواهرة 
6 مخلد احمد موسى الزواهرة 

* الدائرة الفرعية (2) مقعد مسلم 
1 مخلد عودة ابراهيم الزواهرة 
2 محمد يوسف محمد الحجوج 
3 محمد ذيب محمد الباز 
4 عبدالله حمد خلف الغويري 
5 عبدالحافظ عيطان محمد الغويري 
6 علي موسى خليل زيادة 
7 راضي فليحان عودة الخلايلة 
8 فرحان نومان ذيب الغويري 
9 فاطمة حسين احمد عادي 

* الدائرة الفرعية (3) مقعد مسلم 
1 موسى رشيد شرقي الخلايلة 
2 سليمان عبدالرحيم سالم الخلايلة 
3 احمد محمد حسن الخلايلة 
4 علي سالم فاضل الخلايلة 
5 خلدون محمود سلامة الخلايلة 
6 فيصل عبد الحميد سلمان خلايلة 
7 هايل محمد رشيد الخلايلة 
8 محمد فرج احمد الحسبان 
9 احمد محمد عودةالله الخلايلة 
10 ابراهيم حمد طلب الخلايلة 



الدائرة الانتخابية الثالثة :- 

* دائرة فرعية واحدة/ مقعد مسلم 
1 خلف ياسين سلمان الزيود 
2 امل عبدالله المفلح العموش 
3 حسن مسلم محمد الزيود 
4 نواف مقبل سلمان المعلى 
5 صباح احمد سليم ترعاني 
6 ريم احمد قاسم عبدالرازق 
7 بثينة رافع محمد الهنداوي 



الدائرة الانتخابية الرابعة :- 

* الدائرة الفرعية (1) مقعد مسلم 
1 طاهر أمين محمد نصار 
2 موسى خلف مطلق الكعابنه. 
3 محمد احمد محمود الحاج محمد 
4 خوله يوسف علي هديب 
5 محمد روبين محمد عوده 
6 محمد احمد خضر عجارمه 
7 محمد جميل محمد جبرين 
8 يزن عوده خليف المعايطه 
9 اسماعيل سليمان محمد الحلحولي 

* الدائرة الفرعية (2) مقعد مسلم 
1 معروف محمد عبد الله الزبادي 
2 مرزوق حمد عواد الهبارنه. 
3 صالح عبود هنداوي الخلايله. 
4 حسين محمد موسى موسى. 
5 قصي احمد عبد الحميد الدميسي 
6 محمد عبد راشد الدعجه 
7 ردينه محمد محمود العطي. 
8 جمال محمد حسن العلوي. 
9 بركات عواد جضعان الهبارنه .






محافظة الطفيلة :- 



الدائرة الانتخابية الاولى :- 

* الدائرة الفرعية (1) مقعد مسلم 
1 الدكتورعبدالله علي عودة العكايلة 
2 المهندس عبدالرحمن ابراهيم عبدالنبي الحناقطة 
3 الانسة رجاء حمد عبد ربه السبايلة 

* الدائرة الفرعية (2) مقعد مسلم 
1 حازم عبدالله ذياب العوران 
2 ابراهيم سليمان احمد العطيوي الحبيب 
3 سالم محمد خلف الربيحات 

* الدائرة الفرعية (3) مقعد مسلم 
1 امين سليمان حمد المرافي 
2 الدكتورنضال مرضي عبدالله القطامين 
3 الدكتوراحمد فرحان محمد العمايرة 
4 الدكتور جميل عبيد عبد المحسن القرارعة 
5 الدكتورة ادب مبارك صالح السعود 



* الدائرة الانتخابية الثانية :- 

* الدائرة الفرعية (1) مقعد مسلم 
1 المهندس محمد اسماعيل السعودي 
2 المحامي خالد صقر شحادة النعانعة 
3 تغريد محمد عيد الخوالدة 
4 عبد القادر عبدالله علي المزايدة 
5 الدكتورة امل يوسف مطلق الرفوع 
6 انصاف احمد سلامة الخوالدة 
7 رائدة عيد حسن القطيشات 
8 وصال عبد القادر محمد عساف 
9 عائشة محمد ناجي المسيعدين 
10 سالم احمد عطية المسيعدين السعودي 
11 صالح محمد مقبل الخصبة 
12 محمد احمد سلامة الشروش المسيعدين 
13 زياد محمد احمد المسيعدين 
14 ابراهيم محمد سالم الزيدانيين 






محافظة المفرق :- 



الدائرة الانتخابية الاولى :- 

* الدائرة الفرعية (1) مقعد مسلم 
1 عبد الكريم فيصل ضيف الله الدغمي 
2 نهلا محمود حسين ثلجي 
3 امنة ناصر مفلح خوالدة 
4 غدير عبد الكريم محمد الشداد 
5 رابعة علي خليفة الخوالدة 
6 علي عوض موسى الجزازي 

* الدائرة الفرعية (2) مقعد مسلم 
1 ابراهيم عبدالله سلامة الشديفات 
2 محمد عبيد هليل الخوالدة 
3 نهاية عودة عياش الحسبان 
4 سامية محمد عقيل عليمات 

* الدائرة الفرعية (3) مقعد مسلم 
1 مفلح محمد مفلح الخزاعلة 
2 محمد طلب مسلم ابو عليم 
3 امل دخل الله سليمان الخزاعلة 
4 هيا احمد محيسن العموش 
5 فوزة موسى ملاطس الشديفات 

* الدائرة الفرعية (4) مقعد مسلم 
1 تغريد فؤاد يوسف مسعود 
2 صلاح كامل عيد الخزاعلة 
3 نواف فارس عليان الخوالدة 
4 ابراهيم محمد سويلم الحسبان 
5 فايز حسن سعود زيادنه 
6 محمد خلف المكازي اخو ارشيدة الخزاعلة 
7 سلمان محمد موسى بخيت 





دائرة بدو الشمال :- 

* الدائرة الفرعية (1) مقعد مسلم 
1 وصفي فرحان سعيد السرحان 
2 ميسر سالم عيد الفروخي 
3 سعد هايل عودة السرور 
4 عايشة عوض عايش المساعيد 

* الدائرة الفرعية (2) مقعد مسلم 
1 حمد سليم عقلة المساعيد 
2 حمده علي عفاش النهود 
3 حابس ركاد خليف الشبيب 
4 طلال صيتان مجحم الماضي 
5 طلال طلب فنيخر الشرفات 
6 صوان طلب مريبيع الشرفات 

* الدائرة الفرعية (3) مقعد مسلم 
1 مازن تركي سعود القاضي 
2 يسرى غياض علي الربيعات 
3 محمد راجي ذياب الفحيلي 
4 فاطمة عواد سلامة الطرمان 
5 ثريا خلف سهو الخزام 
6 فاتن محمد شيبان السرحان 
7 حنان عواد خلف الصبيحات 
8 محمد بخيت محمد المعرعر 
9 مشاش مثقال عنيزان الشرفات 
10 شتيوي خلف خليف عوض 








محافظة جرش :- 



الدائرة الانتخابية الاولى :- 

* الدائرة الفرعية (1) مقعد مسلم 
1 عيسى عابد عبد الرحيم الريموني 
2 احمد سلامة سعد الخلف/احمد الخلف 
3 يوسف حسين عبد القادر القواقزه/ابو فيصل 
4 خوله عيسى عايد الخوالدة/ام صهيب 
5 عطا الله يوسف محمد قبلان/ابو يوسف 
6 باسل احمد حسن عياصره/ابو يامن 
7 سهام حسن محمد صالح بني مصطفى. 

* الدائرة الفرعية (2) مقعد مسلم 
1 محمد خالد محمد الزريقات/ زريقي 
2 حسين محمد مجلي الرواشدة (مجلي) 
3 هشام عبد الرحيم احمد محمد/حجيجي 
4 حكمات خالد الأحمد الزريقات. 
5 عمر عارف قبلان الزريقات. 
6 أمينه قاسم محمد محاسنه. 
7 محمد كريم علي الزبون/ابو ممدوح/محمد الزبون/كريم

 * الدائرة الفرعية (3) مقعد مسلم 
1 مفلح حمد المنيزل الرحيمي 
2 هاشم عبد الكريم علي الزبون 
3 جعفر ناصر محمد العيطان الحراحشه/ابوعيطان 
4 عبدالله خليف الشنوان الخوالده 
5 امنة محمد طلب القرعان 
6 جليله صادق فلاح الصمادي/ام رعد 
7 فاطمه منصور عبدالقادر الحوامده/ام محمد 
8 نجاح محمد مسلم العزه 

* الدائرة الفرعية (4) مقعد مسلم 
1 احمد مصطفى محمود العتوم/دندن/ابو سامر 
2 رضوان سالم علي الشاعر 
3 محمد صالح محمد عتوم/ابو أسيد 
4 ذياب عبدالكريم سرور عتوم 
5 منى عبد الله محمود حوامده 
6 عبد الفتاح سالم محمد سياله/ابو سامي 
7 بسام محمود احمد قبلان/المقابله 
8 وفاء سعيد يعقوب بني مصطفى/ام عمر 







محافظة عجلون :- 



الدائرة الانتخابية الاولى :- 

* الدائرة الفرعية (1) مقعد مسلم 
1 فهيم محمود محمد الصمادي 
2 فريال حسين مصطفى الصمادي 
3 زكي يوسف عبدالله الزغول 
4 احمد مصطفى علي القضاة 
5 رحمة محمود محمد الزغول 
6 عطاف شاكر حسن المومني 
7 منتهى سلامة طلال عبيدات 
8 المحامي الدكتور اسعد محمد الاحمد غرايبة 
9 رائد محمود محمد القضاة 

* الدائرة الفرعية (2) مقعد مسلم 
1 زينب احمد محمد المومني 
2 ناجح محمد عكاشة المومني 
3 الدكتور موسى جفال حسن المومني 
4 علي حسن علي الزواتين 
5 حسان علي محمد المومني 
6 حمدان احمد سلمان بعيرات 
7 فتحية حسين السعد بني اسماعيل 
8 شعاع صالح محمد زيتون 
9 المهندس سميح موسى عبد الرحمن المومني 
10 الدكتور عادل عبده الخليفة المومني 
11 ضرار نهار مصطفى محسن /العرود 

* الدائرة الفرعية (3) مقعد مسيحي 
1 ميسون سلطي الياس زيدان 
2 جريس جريس السليمان الربضي 
3 سلمى توفيق الياس الربضي 
4 جمال رياض فريد حداد 
5 رضا خليل خوري حداد 
6 رائد بولس بطرس حداد 
7 باسمة فرح عيسى الربضي 
8 المهندس انور هلال عبدالله حداد 
9 ناجي موسى صالح مقطش 



الدائرة الانتخابية الثانية :- 

* دائرة فرعية واحدة / مقعد مسلم 
1 احمد محمود سالم عناب 
2 محمد اسماعيل العارف الفريحات 
3 محمد احمد محمد ابو عناب 
4 الدكتور علي احمد عبدالله العنانزة 
5 نهلى محمد علي عبدالله بعارة 
6 منال نعيم محمد خطاطبة








محافظة مادبا :-



الدائرة الانتخابية الاولى :- 

* الدائرة الفرعية (1) مقعد مسلم 
1 يوسف علي صلاح الشوعاني(ابوامجد) 
2 برجس عبده فياض العبابسه 
3 برجس عبدالهادي رجا الموازره(ابوخالد) 
4 محمد حسن حامد رضوان(ابومجدي) 
5 السيدة جواد علي محمد النجادا (ام جعفر) 
6 المحامي زيد محمد فلاح الشوابكة (المصالحة) 
7 زياد محمد سلامة أبو شنار 
8 الدكتور يوسف سليمان سالم أبو اصليح 
9 أكرم حسن عبدالرحمن أبو حشيش (ابوبلال) 
10 عبدالله محمد عبدالله السبع (ابوعون) 
11 سليمان موسى سليمان المليطي(ابوسيف) 
12 محمد علي سالم أبو الهية(العزازمة) 
13 عارف خليل محمد القيسي(ابو رائد) 
14 المهندس عوني هاشم محمد اخميس (ابوالامين) 

* الدائرة الفرعية (2) مقعد مسلم 
1 محمد سليمان مفلح الشوابكة 
2 غالب شحادة محمد الموازرة(ابوحاتم) 
3 محمود محمد عبدالمحسن الفساطلة الازايدة (ابوجعفر) 
4 الاستاذ احمد محمد احمد اللبابدة الوخيان (ابوبشار) 
5 خالد زامل علي الجفيرات(ابو انس) 
6 نهار هلال عيد السعيدات(الشواكرة) 
7 نواف حماد سليمان سعيد (بن سعيد) 
8 زكية عبدالله محمد الرواشدة الفواعير (ام سامي) 

* الدائرة الفرعية (3) مقعد مسيحي 
1 الدكتور فارس ابراهيم جميعان الكرادشة 
2 سوزان ديكران الكسان يرنكيان (حدادين أم سيمون) 
3 المهندس ايمن فايز ميخائيل المعايعة (أبوفايز) 
4 الدكتور مبارك سامي عودة الله الطوال 
5 تريز جريس سمعان الريان 
6 مصطفى بطرس اسحق الحمارنة 
7 موسى حنا موسى البجالي (أبو الليث) 
8 غازي عبدالله بطرس حدادين (أبو عبدالله) 



الدائرة الانتخابية الثانية :- 

* دائرة فرعية واحدة/ مقعد مسلم 
1 محمد رشد راشد الرواحنة (العمران) 
2 الدكتور موسى سليمان ثاني البريزات 
3 محمد سامي صالح القعايدة (ابوسامي) 
4 علي عواد حمد السنيد 
5 عبدالجليل احمد عبد الرحمن السليمات 
6 عبدالله احمد سلامة الحيصة 
7 اسماء صالح محمود الرواحنة (أم هبه) 
8 جمال محمد عبد ربه العجالين 
9 صبحي شراري صباح الفقهاء 
10 الدكتور عبد الحافظ كاسب عبد العزيز الشخانبة 
11 الدكتور علي حمد عبدالعزيز الحميد 
12 المحامي يحيى عبد الرحمن حمدان الزعيرات (أبو الأمير) 
13 نصار عبد العزيز سفهان الحويان (أبو سطام) 









محافظة العقبة :- 



الدائرة الانتخابية الاولى :- 

* الدائرة الفرعية (ا) مقعد مسلم 
1 الدكتور محمد حريزي عبدالسلام البدري 
2 خالد عاطي حسن أبو العز 
3 المهندس يحيى عبدالجليل سالم البطوش 
4 دعد "محمد ناجح" جميل سلطان 
5 محمود عطاالله عبيد ياسين 
6 ليالي عصمت حسين النشاشيبي 

* الدائرة الفرعية (2) مقعد مسلم 
1 أحمد عاطف حراره (أبوعلي) 
2 عرفات شعبان علي القصاص 
3 طارق حريزي عبدالسلام البدري 
4 بسام موسى عبدالرحمن الرياطي 
5 تمام محمد عبدالقادر الرياطي 
6 هاشم فرج هاشم أبو عيشه 
7 خلود أحمد محمود الشلول 
8 زياد كمال مصطفى الشويخ

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ما شاء الله ما اكثرهم 
الله ينجحهم 
 :Jordan:  :Jordan:  :Jordan:  :Jordan:

----------


## mylife079

بالتوفيق للجميع 

 :Thinker2:  :Thinker2:

----------


## محمد العزام

ان شاء الله يكون مجلسنا قلبو وسيع 
ويتحمل كل هالمرشحين يارب 

ادعوا معاي

----------


## abuslayeh

اتوقع ان لا يكون المجلس القادم بأحسن حال من المجلس السابق

----------

